# How to heat press with Avery Heat Transfer Paper?



## BillinClothing (Dec 9, 2013)

I have a clamshell heat press and I am trying to print onto t-shirts with Avery heat transfer paper. I currently have my settings on 400 degrees fahrenheit and 25 seconds. After I press the shirts I remove them from the heat press and put them on a flat surface for the shirt to cool since the paper is a cold peel. Once I wait about 2-3 minutes and start to peel the paper the corner of the print gets messed up. I do not know what I am doing wrong! Please tell me what settings you guys also use for small prints and large prints. Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

First issue is the paper...in my opinion, it is not very good and will not give you commercially viable results...having said that make sure your press temperature is correct..next print out and image and cut into 4 pieces...press each piece on a scrap garment and vary your pressure..


----------



## printmedia365 (Nov 29, 2013)

charles95405 said:


> First issue is the paper...in my opinion, it is not very good and will not give you commercially viable results...having said that make sure your press temperature is correct..next print out and image and cut into 4 pieces...press each piece on a scrap garment and vary your pressure..


This is good advice , also did your paper get exposed to high humidity.?


----------

